# Can't detect WLAN-Card BC4312

## Arbon

Hello

My Gentoo (Kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5) is not able to detect my wlan-card via ifconfig -a. The exact name of the card is:

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

I followed this guide in order to install it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-687578-highlight-bc43.html

so i've already installed the driver using b43-fwcutter in /lib/firmware and added wlan0.

When try to start it it says:

```

root@Gentoo linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

I've also included the drivers in the kernel as a module. I've included the following:

```

Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack) 

Improved wireless configuration API  

nl80211 new netlink interface support 

Old wireless static regulatory definitions  

Wireless extensions

-> Wireless extensions sysfs files 

Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) 

-> Enable LED triggers

```

what is wrong with my configuration?

----------

## Deusexodus

Sometimes gentoo choose the interface name, for me sometimes the wireless interface was called : eth1 or wlan1. Try with these names. And to respawn the interface with an :

```
# ifconfig interface_name up
```

Good Luck.

----------

## Arbon

Unfortunately i can't see it using ifconfig -a, so it doesn't have another name. I only see loopback and eth0 (thats ethernet)

----------

## Deusexodus

Have you done the command :

```
# modprobe b43
```

and what is the result, in the standart output and with dmesg ?

----------

## Arbon

Result on standard output: nothing

Result on dmesg: Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

Result on ifconfig -a: still not visible

----------

## Deusexodus

and the :

#ifconfig eth1 up 

or

#ifconfig wlan1 up 

?

----------

## Arbon

That says

```

wlan1: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden [Last part of the message is german]

eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

```

----------

## Arbon

Hello

I had success by using ndiswrapper and the windows xp drivers. Linux detects the wlan0 interface now, but i can't detect my wlan. How can i test if it works? Maybe it has problems with the wpa2 personal encryption? I'm using wicd and have enabled ndiswrapper in the options.

what can be wrong?

----------

## DaggyStyle

that is probably the new cards from broadcom, use the broadcom-sta driver, b43 doesn't detects them, but the sta ones are no where near the basic functionality. go for the ndiswrapper way

----------

## Arbon

As i said i am using ndiswrapper now. It detects my wlan card now as wlan0, but i can't finy my wlan using wicd. On Windows it works fine.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Arbon wrote:*   

> As i said i am using ndiswrapper now. It detects my wlan card now as wlan0, but i can't finy my wlan using wicd. On Windows it works fine.

 

isn't wicd is for intel based cards?

----------

## Arbon

it works for any card afaik

----------

